# Check out my new smoker!



## xtexan (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a custom built smoker that will be here in about two weeks! I cant wait!!!!!! Gonna hit some fairs and festivals next year. Meanwhile I will be catering some this winter.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks beautiful, Tex!  I look forward to additional pics when you take possession.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Yikes! That's a portable kitchen! Congrats that's a nice looking unit. Can't wait to see the smoke!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## dionysus (Oct 11, 2007)

Is there such a thing as Smoker Envy ???


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! That's a nice one! Sink and all.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 11, 2007)

Put a roof on it and you could move out of your house!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I'm in love - is she married?? Now you're gonna be smokin, washin, and cookin with gas all at the same time.. heck throw in a washing machine and dryer and you'll have a mobile home. 

Great deal XTexan. Looking forward to many more pics to come.


----------



## flattop (Oct 11, 2007)

Uhhhh ......XTexan, you want to adopt a 40 yr old kid. I'll keep the trailer lookin real nice and purty.  That things nicer then my kitchen!!!


----------



## kueh (Oct 11, 2007)

Aye, people will be paying you to move in.   

Have smoker ....will travel......


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a nice lookin rig you got there xtexan.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What is going to be your first smoke to christen that bad boy.


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet lookin rig you got yourself. When you turn it up a notch you really turn it up. Lookin forward to hearing about your adventures with it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Stay outta Ann Arbor, that's MY ground...hehehe

Nice unit, eh!

Go BLUE!


----------



## badss (Oct 12, 2007)

Man...I am new to this but like WOW that thing gotta HEMI ? Nice unit for sure!


----------



## jamesb (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking rig! I don't know if I could cook on something that purty! All of my stuff is old and ugly! lol...

Who built it?

James.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

Makes my little rust bucket look like a old beer can.


----------



## msmith (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice looking rig you got there XTexan.


----------



## allen (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent smoker, you won't be getting any sleep for a time, I know I wouldn't


----------



## wavector (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweeeeet Rig


----------



## squeezy (Oct 15, 2007)

What everyone else said ..........


----------



## gypc (Oct 15, 2007)

Drool man...........that's a freakin smoker brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about... nice rig!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

That thing is awesome


----------



## wilson (Oct 15, 2007)

That thing sure is purtty. I wish you good luck and enjoy.
Ron


----------



## xtexan (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Guys!  

This one is being custom built in Oklahoma by a fellow named Smokey Joe, it should be ready in about 2 wks. I had him switch out the double sink for a triple (the health dept. requires it.) w/ an additional hand washing sink. I also had gas burners added to the main part of the smoker. I figured I could use the help w/ keeping the heat up in the cool Ohio winters. It also has two fish fryers on the front, and if you look closely you will see that the smoker has a roof over it complete w/ a fluorescent light.

I cant wait to get it and will post picks the second I do!

Thanks for all the nice comments!

Will


----------



## jocosa (Oct 18, 2007)

OOH!  Shiny!   Very nice....


----------



## stratocat (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! Very nice. Now I know what I want to do when I grow up and what to do with my OLD boat trailer!


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is now...and I have it -- WOW!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 27, 2007)

I think shes beautiful and I am jealous and drooooooling.


----------



## rip (Nov 27, 2007)

That is one good lookin rig. Congrats!


----------



## capt dan (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate you!


----------



## goat (Nov 28, 2007)

Capt Dan, tell us how you really feel.  XTexan, nice rig.


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 28, 2007)

mucho impressive


----------



## flyboys (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey XTexan, did you get that beaut yet?  And how is it coming along?


----------



## squeezy (Nov 28, 2007)

Could we have a few more pix from different angles ?


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm awestruck!  That thing is awesome!  That must have been a pretty penny!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 28, 2007)

Probably found the thing on eBay for $50!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Everyone gets the great deals but me!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Nov 28, 2007)

NASA called.. they want their pit back.


----------



## xtexan (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes the smoker came in and it is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cooked some ribs in it last week and they were pretty good for the 1st run. This thing holds heat like you wouldn't believe because of the 1/2" steel. I had an issue w/ the sink but the builder is sending me a triple sink for catering (wash, rinse , sanatize).
I figure I can get a full pig in it and still smoke 4-12lb briskets in it at once, alot more room than I am used to. I will post some new pics soon, pretty much looks like this one only black.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 30, 2007)

That puppy sounds heavier than the Space Shuttle ... yee hawww!


----------



## xtexan (Nov 30, 2007)

It is heavy but not too bad. Tows great. 
The top baffle system is unbelievable, absolutely no hot/cold spots. The oven has a seperate "control" for the heat, but when evrything is open it is the exact temp in both oven and smoker. I can build a fire w/ 5 splits and it will maintain heat in the whole unit for about 2hrs. Much better than any smoker I have ever used. You guys will probably get sick of seeing and hearing about it...........


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

No we won't... at least I won't...


----------



## billybones (Dec 11, 2007)

More pics please!!!! You could definitely cook for a fair or festival with that thing!


----------



## chdolfnz (Dec 11, 2007)

Park that bad boy in my driveway and give it a good test run!!!I can smell it already! I'm not too far...Eastern PA....Pleeeease!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice rig!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey XTex,

That rig is UNBELIEVABLY BEAUTIFUL!!! I am so jealous...makes my GOSM look like a tin can...

I'm less than 2 hrs away, in Canton, if you need an apprentice! No kidding, I'll split wood, haul coal, wash dishes, babysit...whatever! Heck I'll even give her (not you, though) a gentle sponge bath just for the priviledge of standing close to her...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## xtexan (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks again guys!!!!

Did my first brisket on it last weekend and it turned out perfect! I wasn't expecting much for my first one but it was goooood.

I appreciate it Brian and I may take you up on that, I'm pretty sure I will need some help.....

-Will


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 11, 2007)

Any time, Will. Always looking for a goos excuse for a road trip!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dono (Dec 11, 2007)

Droooooollllllllll


----------



## xtexan (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I have had the smoker now for about a month and I finally got my 1st paying gig, no more charity work, ha ha. I'll post pics around Christmas.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

KOOOOL!!!

Congrats XT, get that beauty to pay for itself! WoooHooo!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bootiful rig man. I know you will enjoy it. Now more pictures please!


----------

